# Nursing Graduate - seeking a job



## juanpablo9498 (Aug 3, 2011)

- I am a male, 30 years old, single, currently residing in the Philippines and a Filipino
- I am 5'4'' in height and weight 60 kg.
- I am a graduate of Nursing course at Capitol University, Cagayan de Oro City Philippines
- I would like to work in Australia
- I am willing to work as a Caregiver/ Elderly Care Job/ Private Duty Nurse/ Nursing Attendant/ a Nurse.
- I am willing to work in a Family who need a CareGiver or Health Worker for their Family Member
- I am willing to work in a home care setting or in an institution.
- Please do contact me through my e-mail add: juanpablo9498(at)hotmail(dot)com or through my cell phone number (+63)9321880053


----------

